# Tiêm phòng trước khi mang thai



## Sim Med (4/10/19)

Trước khi có dự định cho mang thai, các mẹ cần phải chuẩn bị những vấn đề về sức khỏe trước và trong quá trình mang thai để không bị phòng ngừa nguy cơ bệnh truyền nhiễm cho cả mẹ và bé. như sau:

*1.Tiêm Vắcxin HPV*
Với phụ nữ dưới 26 tuổi trước khi mang thai cần tiêm thêm vắc xin phòng ung thư cổ tử cung (HPV) theo chỉ định của bác sĩ

Tiêm phòng HPV trước khi mang thai là điều cần thiết bởi HPV là căn bệnh phổ biến và thường lây lan qua đường tình dục (quan hệ không an toàn). Nếu không được phòng ngừa tốt, bệnh có thể gây ra nhiều biến chứng như viêm nhiễm vùng sinh dục, ung thư và thậm chí là ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của thai nhi.

HPV có thể gây bệnh ung thư cổ tử cung và các loại ung thư khác như ung thư âm hộ, âm đạo, dương vật hoặc hậu môn. HPV cũng có thể gây ung thư ở phía sau họng như lưỡi và amidan (thường gọi là ung thư miệng họng).

Số liều: 3

Thời điểm tiêm: Trước khi có thai 6 tháng

*2. Tiêm Vắcxin cúm*
Cúm là bệnh viêm nhiễm cấp tính đường hô hấp gây nên bởi virus cúm. Bệnh lây truyền nhanh và thường thành dịch. Phụ nữ mang thai nhiễm cúm nặng có thể tăng nguy cơ sảy thai, thai lưu và có thể có biến chứng nghiêm trọng về phổi, đặc biệt ở những phụ nữ có tiền căn hen phế quản hay tiểu đường.

Từ trước đến nay, phụ nữ mang thai đã được chỉ định nên chích ngừa cúm, chưa có một báo cáo nào cho thấy vắc -xin này gây hại cho thai nhi. Trong khi đã có rất nhiều phụ nữ mang thai bị tử vong do bệnh cúm mà lẽ ra tỷ lệ này sẽ giảm xuống rất nhiều nếu chị em được chích ngừa cúm trước đó.

Phòng lây nhiễm bằng vacxin phòng cúm có hiệu lực bảo vệ từ 70-80%. Cảm cúm là bệnh mà hầu hết phụ nữ đều mắc phải khi bước vào thai kỳ. Riêng vắc xin cúm thường nên nhắc lại hằng năm, đặc biệt với những phụ nữ có tiền căn hen phế quản hay tiểu đường.

Tiêm phòng cúm trước khi mang thai có tác dụng giảm thiểu nguy cơ bị cúm, giúp giảm thiểu các biến chứng có thể xảy ra trong giai đoạn của thai kỳ như sảy thai, sinh non hay sinh con nhẹ cân.

Thuốc chủng ngừa cúm phải mất khoảng một tuần mới có hiệu quả. Vậy nên nếu bạn chờ đến giữa mùa cúm bạn mới tiêm phòng thì rất có thể bạn đã bị cúm từ trước đó và lúc đó thì vác-xin phòng cúm sẽ không có hiệu lực.

Số liều: 1

Thời điểm tiêm: Trước có thai 2 tháng

*3. Tiêm Vắcxin thủy đậu*
Chị em chưa từng bị hoặc chưa tiêm ngừa thủy đậu có nguy cơ nhiễm bệnh cao cần tiêm ngừa. Bệnh có thể lây từ mẹ sang con và gây thủy đậu bẩm sinh ở trẻ với nhiều dị tật ở da, hệ thần kinh, cơ xương, mắt...

Khi mang thai, mẹ bầu không may nhiễm thủy đậu có thể nguy cơ cho thai nhi bị hội chứng thủy đậu bẩm sinh (0,4% nếu nhiễm trong 3 tháng đầu thai kỳ, 2% nếu nhiễm ở 3 tháng giữa: sẹo ở da, tật đầu nhỏ, bệnh lý võng mạc, đục thủy tinh thể, ngắn chi, chậm phát triển tâm thần). Trường hợp mẹ bị nhiễm thủy đậu trong vòng 5 ngày trước sinh, bé sơ sinh có thể bị nhiễm bệnh thủy đậu lan tỏa, tỷ lệ tử vong lên đến 20 - 30%.

Với các chị em đã từng nhiễm bệnh thủy đậu trước khi mang thai hoặc đã được tiêm phòng thì sẽ được miễn dịch với bệnh này vì trong cơ thể đã có kháng thể chống lại bệnh, do đó không cần tiêm phòng.

Với những phụ nữ chưa nhiễm bệnh này, nên tiêm phòng trước khi mang thai ít nhất 3 tháng, đồng thời tránh tiếp xúc với người bệnh thủy đậu khi mang thai.

Số liều: 2

Thời điểm tiêm: Trước khi có thai 6 tháng


----------

